# Preparing for next year...



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

So I have ended my season and now I am looking towards next year and trying to develop a good program. I don't have a coach, largely because I do not have the money to have a coach. I really want to see some good results next year (as I'm sure most of us do) and because of this I want to do things right in the fall and winter.

Here's a little background on myself: I'm 25 years old, and I had done a couple races just for fun coming into this year, but never 'trained' until this January. Started training in early January, and was able to move from a Cat 5 to a Cat 3. My training hours were between 6-10 hours a week during this time. My last race was at the end of May due to moving and life getting in the way. I rode pretty regularly through the summer, usually 3 times a week. I have since taken a few weeks off the bike, and am now starting up for next year. That's enough on the background, now to my question. My goal is to upgrade to a Cat 2 this coming season.

How should I structure my plan to make sure that I come into good form around early May? Currently I have a plan where I pyramid hours each week for three weeks, then take a light week and repeat the process with more hours. Does this sound ok? 

Also, about how many hours per week would be recommened that I build up to with this program? Any help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well plenty of books out there, I have read*

about 5 of them. Freil too long , Burke ok.

The two that I really like for different reasons, way different books.
Performance cycling by Dave Morris, hi-tech book, new generation ideas, not a how to train(with miles an such), but more about what you need to train and get results.

The other is by Arnie Baker , this one is a true how to train book, schedules, zones, drills and so on. 

So take your pick, I have been using the morris for two seasons and the results have been great. His training ideas are painful and seem almost impossible to complete, but if you do it right you can and will.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

To be a cat2 you need to train like a cat2. Usually that means ~15+ hrs/wk.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*ditto..*



iliveonnitro said:


> To be a cat2 you need to train like a cat2. Usually that means ~15+ hrs/wk.


a Cat 2 upgrade is typically found via a lifestyle change...its a higher level of committment than most are able/willing to make. Diet, sleep, diet, saddle time, diet, equipment investment, more saddle time, team commitments, diet (rinse and repeat). 

I would think even 15 hours maybe be conservative...depends on how you spend that time.

good luck. I'll be busy rotting in Cat 3 H3LL for the rest of my life...until I'm Masters worthy..


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

bahueh said:


> a Cat 2 upgrade is typically found via a lifestyle change...its a higher level of committment than most are able/willing to make. Diet, sleep, diet, saddle time, diet, equipment investment, more saddle time, team commitments, diet (rinse and repeat).
> 
> I would think even 15 hours maybe be conservative...depends on how you spend that time.
> 
> good luck. I'll be busy rotting in Cat 3 H3LL for the rest of my life...until I'm Masters worthy..


He also got to cat3 in 1 year on only 6-10hrs/wk of training. That's pretty gifted.


----------



## wfrogge (Mar 5, 2007)

I know of many CAT 2 racers that train 10-12 hours a week. Its not about quanity its about quality.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Cat 2 mythbusters*



bahueh said:


> a Cat 2 upgrade is typically found via a lifestyle change...its a higher level of committment than most are able/willing to make. Diet, sleep, diet, saddle time, diet, equipment investment, more saddle time, team commitments, diet (rinse and repeat).
> 
> I would think even 15 hours maybe be conservative...depends on how you spend that time.
> 
> good luck. I'll be busy rotting in Cat 3 H3LL for the rest of my life...until I'm Masters worthy..


You guys are totally making Cat 2 status seem much more lofty than it really is. For most dedicated racers, it will come with experience and time. Anyone with decent physiology and some dedication can get there. There are no big secrets, it just takes time for the average rider. And by time I mean consistent racing and training for several seasons. Sure there are phenoms who fly through the categories with seemingly no problems, but usually if you look deeper you will find that they are also guys who are very gifted and training/racing more or less full time.

In terms of hours, I can tell you that I have been racing at the cat 1/2 level for the past 9 seasons and I have never put in more than 15 hours in a week. Most of my weeks are 10-12 hours and I have maintained a full-time job for my entire cycling "career". After getting into cat 2 it took me three years to get to a point where I could win a regional race. And really that is as good as it gets for me, at bigger races like say BC Superweek, I have had some decent finishes in the top 15-20 but never have I been in a position where I could have potentially won. To step up to that next level of local cat 1 stud, where a rider will win/podium regularly at the regional level and have the possibility of a win or podium at a national-level P/1/2 race is where the serious changes have to be made in lifestyle. Personally, I would have to have a reduction in my working hours and an increase in my training hours. Sure, I could just increase my training hours but then my recovery would fall to pieces. Plus, I would have to travel more to seek out higher quality racing on a regular basis. That is a major factor in going up to the next level.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Eric_H said:


> You guys are totally making Cat 2 status seem much more lofty than it really is. For most dedicated racers, it will come with experience and time. Anyone with decent physiology and some dedication can get there. There are no big secrets, it just takes time for the average rider. And by time I mean consistent racing and training for several seasons. Sure there are phenoms who fly through the categories with seemingly no problems, but usually if you look deeper you will find that they are also guys who are very gifted and training/racing more or less full time.
> 
> In terms of hours, I can tell you that I have been racing at the cat 1/2 level for the past 9 seasons and I have never put in more than 15 hours in a week. Most of my weeks are 10-12 hours and I have maintained a full-time job for my entire cycling "career". After getting into cat 2 it took me three years to get to a point where I could win a regional race. And really that is as good as it gets for me, at bigger races like say BC Superweek, I have had some decent finishes in the top 15-20 but never have I been in a position where I could have potentially won. To step up to that next level of local cat 1 stud, where a rider will win/podium regularly at the regional level and have the possibility of a win or podium at a national-level P/1/2 race is where the serious changes have to be made in lifestyle. Personally, I would have to have a reduction in my working hours and an increase in my training hours. Sure, I could just increase my training hours but then my recovery would fall to pieces. Plus, I would have to travel more to seek out higher quality racing on a regular basis. That is a major factor in going up to the next level.


Cat 2 status isn't that mysterious, I agree. However, getting there in 2 years takes more training than getting there in 4-5 with consistently lower training. My goal was also to reach cat3 in 1 year and cat 2 for next year, which looks like a possibility. Since I do not have lots of time, I will be looking to peak in May, when the racing really gets going. Most people are looking to peak for July/August, so peaking early will give me a better chance at winning races and upgrading sooner.

Food for thought.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the whole notion of determining category by hours/week of training seems pretty outmoded to me (as does any training methodology based on hours/week). I'm surprised by how much time/week ideas still lurk in training methodology. If you base it instead on something like training stress score in a power-based approach, it becomes pretty clear that there are many different ways to reach a high training load that vary in hours/week sometimes quite drastically. Doing so takes into account intensity factor, which the hours/week neglects. The time/week notions also puts the emphasis on long, endurance level rides, which I don't really address the basic limiters that most riders trying to get to cat 2 face. Most such racers lack anaerobic capacity to get in and establish breaks or hang in during the final stretches of a race to be there for the sprint. A shift to high intensity training addresses this, increases intensity, which in turn reduce total time. As endurance is typically not the main limiter, the long hours in the saddle can be reduced. The idea that you require them seems to be a fallacy that stems from taking Pro-level training requirements (where 250km races require it).


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> the whole notion of determining category by hours/week of training seems pretty outmoded to me (as does any training methodology based on hours/week). I'm surprised by how much time/week ideas still lurk in training methodology. If you base it instead on something like training stress score in a power-based approach, it becomes pretty clear that there are many different ways to reach a high training load that vary in hours/week sometimes quite drastically. Doing so takes into account intensity factor, which the hours/week neglects. The time/week notions also puts the emphasis on long, endurance level rides, which I don't really address the basic limiters that most riders trying to get to cat 2 face. Most such racers lack anaerobic capacity to get in and establish breaks or hang in during the final stretches of a race to be there for the sprint. A shift to high intensity training addresses this, increases intensity, which in turn reduce total time. As endurance is typically not the main limiter, the long hours in the saddle can be reduced. The idea that you require them seems to be a fallacy that stems from taking Pro-level training requirements (where 250km races require it).


Lets poll everyone here on what their current TSS or CTL is. The fact is 99.998% of the people here do not know about it and really need the help with more basic principles. Usually, as experience in training methodology increases, they naturally find and read everything coggan et al has written.

Also, only a handful of people here own, let alone have access to, a power meter. Accurately estimating IF scores for a workout is impossible without one. Heart rate just doesn't cut it..and since you're bringing up this terminology and method of training, you know exactly why.

I also disagree that most people who are wishing to move up to cat 2 do not have the anaerobic ability to make/keep breaks. Unfortunately, I believe this area is far over-worked in comparison to aerobic "base," however you wish to define it. It isn't anaerobic ability that makes/maintains a break in cat2 races, it's having a high threshold power (which is aerobic) and a little luck. It's not anaerobic ability that allows you to hang on for the last 5-7 minutes of a race. Anaerobic ability is mostly for the final sprint or less frequent attacks. While in cat 2, I would argue that if one cannot hang on for an attack, it's most likely because they are at the back and do not have enough general fitness to keep up.

As you know, it's muscular endurance that is the limiter in cycling. This can be improved using many, many different techniques -- not just HIIT. No matter how you look at it in the end, you still need more time on the bike to be competitive in higher categories.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

You're all wrong, you need a Cervelo SLC-SL with full Record and Zipp 404s (better yet Lightweight Obermayers). You don't need to train like a cat 2 or have the lifestyle to be a cat 2, you need to have a cat2 bike to upgrade to a cat 2. Surely you can afford a 10k + bike even if you can't afford a part time coach. 

All kidding aside, the best place to start would be at a library or bookstore. The classics are by Ed Burke and Joel Friel. Newer work related to power by Morris, Allen and Coggan will help make the most of your time. 

Other than that, find a good club and listen to the advice of the 50 year old guys who still win races.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

kbiker3111 said:


> You're all wrong, you need a Cervelo SLC-SL with full Record and Zipp 404s... you need to have a cat2 bike to upgrade to a cat 2.


Amen- I don't know why they don't just include some kind of Cat 2 certificate (suitable for framing) with each receipt, and maybe a yellow jersey with 'Cat 2' printed on it. This is America, dang it, why should we have to work when we can write a check?


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey all, thanks for the discussion and ideas thus far, mucho appreciated. I plan on ramping up my hours through this winter, and making a committment to actually follow this. 

I don't have a power meter, or a heart rate monitor for that matter (dog literally ate it). Although Christmas is coming up :idea: Or maybe I could go the route of the 10k bike and get the automatic upgrade. That sounds easier, but I don't think it would be nearly as satisfying as earning it.

So do 'most' competitive Cat 2's train in the 15+ hour per week range? Do they ever take easy weeks? I hope to be immediately competitive in the Cat 3's at the beginning of the season and so I want to be prepared come May.

Thanks!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

B-Fun said:


> So do 'most' competitive Cat 2's train in the 15+ hour per week range? Do they ever take easy weeks? I hope to be immediately competitive in the Cat 3's at the beginning of the season and so I want to be prepared come May.


Everyone takes easy weeks. You don't get stronger by riding longer and harder, you get stronger by recovering. We only ride longer and harder to elicit more muscle damage 

I cannot comment on exact hours as it varies a lot. I would be willing to bet that a majority of competitive cat2s train over 15hrs/wk, though...so yes. A lot just count kilojoules or TSS scores, though (this is where a powermeter would come in handy).


----------



## WooDz (Nov 1, 2007)

If you want to get to to Cat2 (not sure what that is) as I live in Europe... but anyway.

Get yourself a HR monitor fast....
Sure you can train without one, but you will get better results with one.
Alot of people recommend a power meter too, but I don't have any knowledge on that.
Sounds like to be a Cat2, you need to increase your LT and really you need both to do that. if not the poer meter then definately a HR monitor.

Either way these two items will be far cheaper than buying a Cervelo.

I too would like to increase my fitness for next season and light and weather is already causing problems...
But at the moment I'm working on 80-90% of HR-Max for a 45-60 min interval session 3 times a week on static trainer.
Then 3hour hill-ride on a non-working day. (for me that's about 45-50mls)

I have no Idea what catagory that puts me in but all I'm doing is logging my average speed.
Since June it's gone up 5.5mph


----------

